# Chinatown Structure Models



## acsisedh (Nov 30, 2015)

Does anyone know were to find N Scale models for a Chinatown layout?


----------



## Caen Hill Locks (Oct 30, 2015)

Tomytec / Tomix has a large line of N-scale buildings including quite a few traditional Japanese buildings which could look plausible in a Chinatown layout, depending on how authentic you wish to be.


----------



## acsisedh (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank you. I have looked at their lineup. I need a gate/entrance to chinatown.


----------

